# Hi from Da Nang Vietnam (right now at least)



## Deep Data Loops (May 2, 2020)

Hey,

I’m Rene from Deep Data Loops, long time (virtual) musician, digital nomad. How long has this been around? Strangely never crossed my path. Right up my alley. Excited


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2020)

Apparently this underground place hides itself well haha. Welcome from another relatively new visitor (The Netherlands). You’ll like it here


----------



## Patryk Scelina (May 3, 2020)

Hey. Nice to see You here.


----------

